# Vino



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

approfondiamo qualsiasi questione e tematica abbiate voglia di discutere.

le vostre preferenze, i rossi, i bianchi.

volete suggerimenti per conquistare il vostro amato con una cenetta perfetta con il giusto vino?


qual è la miglior bottiglia che avete avuto sulla tavola?

ci sono tantissimi vini degni di nota e di essere ricordati, ma se volete l'ultima che ricordo con passione è " podere san Luigi 2006 "
una complessità, raffinatezza ed eleganza incredibile. 
un colore granato intenso, pieno e lucente. Un naso sublime con frutta a bacca nera matura, con un chiara percezione delle note tostate, una punta di cioccolato e già riscontrabili aromi di evoluzione.
al palato una morbidezza piacevolissima. Un tannino delicato anche se intenso e ben presente con una grandissima struttura e una lunga e avvolgente conclusione sulle note di mora matura e cioccolato.
un vino che mi ha dato una grandissima soddisfazione.


si potrebbero aprire pagine sui più grandi vini del mondo che ho avuto l'onore e la grandissima emozione di provare, ma ogni cosa a suo tempo!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Tavernello


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2014)

ti ripropongo la domanda sui solfiti... comunque il Turriga mi piace assai


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ti riporpongo la domanda sui solfiti... comunque il Turriga mi piace assai



allora i solfiti vengono utilizzati in minima parte pressoché ovunque perché sono necessari alla stabilità del vino che altrimenti a contatto con i batteri potrebbe degenerare e diventare aceto o semplicemente risultare imbevibile.

ad ogni modo ci sono alcuni produttori che fanno vino detto "vin naturel" in francese che prevede come regole l'assoluta non aggiunta di nessun componente chimico.
sono vini che possono stupire incredibilmente perché bevibili e talvolta anche buoni, ma molto spesso sono delle abnormi schifezze.
ed onestamente vendere un prodotto orrendo mascherando l'inefficienza con " ma è naturel" è del tutto ridicolo per quanto mi riguarda.

poi ci sono i biodinamici, ma se mi devo mettere a spiegare cos'è la biodinamica non finiamo più.
ma tutti utilizzano in minima parte dei solfiti e sono necessari per di più.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tavernello


vergogna!


----------



## Innominata (31 Agosto 2014)

Ho addirittura l'etichetta attaccata al capezzale, sul muro con un po' di scoch, tanto mi colpì'. The Prisoner, red wine Napa Valley, 2006. Una cosa strabiliante, un ossimoro affascinante e irresistibile di forza carezzevole, un'esplosione floreale nella potenza, miele, magnolie, acacia, gardenia direttamente nel fuoco. 15,2%. Esiste qui senza che vada nella Napa Valley?


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2014)

Guarda LDS, capiti proprio a fagiolo.
Il nostro capo dopo "n" anni con noi se ne sta andando, e stiamo pensando a un regalo di addio.
Qualcuno ha proposto l'opzione "cassa di vini pregiati".
Possiamo spenderci un budget di circa 500 euro per questo regalo di addio.
Che vini consiglieresti per un uomo 60enne che va in pensione, e che si intende abbastanza di vini?
(noi siamo abbastanza digiuni dell'argomento)

grazie!
ari


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> approfondiamo qualsiasi questione e tematica abbiate voglia di discutere.
> 
> le vostre preferenze, i rossi, i bianchi.
> 
> ...


bello il 3D:up:


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2014)

Ah, considera questo.
Zona geografica in cui risiediamo: Bologna e dintorni.
Meglio sarebbe se i vini provenissero da questa zona


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, considera questo.
> Zona geografica in cui risiediamo: Bologna e dintorni.
> Meglio sarebbe se i vini provenissero da questa zona



I vini pregiati come li chiami tu in Italia ci sono solo in Toscana e in Piemonte. Se vogliamo qualcosa in veneto con grandi amarone e veramente molto poco in Sicilia.

tutto il resto rientra nella categoria dei vini che non definisco pregiati, ma da intrattenimento serale più che gaudio. Con 500 euro ci compri 10 casse di vino emiliano


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> I vini pregiati come li chiami tu in Italia ci sono solo in Toscana e in Piemonte. Se vogliamo qualcosa in veneto con grandi amarone e veramente molto poco in Sicilia.
> 
> tutto il resto rientra nella categoria dei vini che non definisco pregiati, ma da intrattenimento serale più che gaudio. Con 500 euro ci compri 10 casse di vino emiliano


Piemonte va bene, è la sua regione di origine! Cosa consiglieresti di preciso?


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Piemonte va bene, è la sua regione di origine! Cosa consiglieresti di preciso?



puoi andare su Conterno per grandi barolo. 

oppure puoi fare una confezione interessante a marchesi.

se non ricordo male vendono 1990 intorno ai 170 euro.
quindi potresti fare una confezione da 3 con marchesi di barolo 1990 - 2004 - 2009 con l'evoluzione di un grande produttore di barolo.
poi ci aggiungi ( ma qua bisogna trovarlo ) un aldo conterno 2000 e arrivi ai 500.

oppure togli conterno e metti un paio di bottiglie di Arneis, facilissimo da bere che te la cavi con una quarantina di euro.

inutile nominare Gaja se vuoi prendere qualcosa di ultra famoso e di qualità inoppugnabile.
ci sono alcuni cru di Gaja eccezionali ma decisamente costosi e finisci fuori budget.

sennò potete sempre regalare una grande bottiglia di champagne.
Krug 2000, uno dei migliori champagne al mondo. nemmeno tanto caro, sarai sui 200 euro.


----------



## Innominata (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> I vini pregiati come li chiami tu in Italia ci sono solo in Toscana e in Piemonte. Se vogliamo qualcosa in veneto con grandi amarone e veramente molto poco in Sicilia.
> 
> tutto il resto rientra nella categoria dei vini che non definisco pregiati, ma da intrattenimento serale più che gaudio. Con 500 euro ci compri 10 casse di vino emiliano


L' Amarone! Eccone un altro. Una volta ne ho bevuto uno di cui non ricordo il nome, ma...enchanted forest...Resine, frutti di bosco, un che di dolcemente pepato. Certo però non come il The Prisoner che ho citato prima e che è' rimasto nel mio immaginario come una vera mistura alchemica, un attrape-coeur, un filtro magico...
Invece bianchi io niente, mi fanno stare male...riesco a non avere effetti collaterali solo se hanno bollicine (lo champagne in piccole quantità ha su di me virtù curative); ne approfitto per chiedere, come mai con bianchi anche di rango e ottima reputazione mi vengono immediatamente nausea e mal di testa, ma con spumanti e champagne solo un po', a volte, il giorno dopo?


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> L' Amarone! Eccone un altro. Una volta ne ho bevuto uno di cui non ricordo il nome, ma...enchanted forest...Resine, frutti di bosco, un che di dolcemente pepato. Certo però non come il The Prisoner che ho citato prima e che è' rimasto nel mio immaginario come una vera mistura alchemica, un attrape-coeur, un filtro magico...
> Invece bianchi io niente, mi fanno stare male...riesco a non avere effetti collaterali solo se hanno bollicine (lo champagne in piccole quantità ha su di me virtù curative); ne approfitto per chiedere, come mai con bianchi anche di rango e ottima reputazione mi vengono immediatamente nausea e mal di testa, ma con spumanti e champagne solo un po', a volte, il giorno dopo?



mica sono un medico.
mi piacerebbe sapere quali sono i bianchi di rango e ottima reputazione che ti hanno fatto star male.

io sono stato male pochissime volte a causa del vino bevuto e tutte le volte è successo per vini naturali, o addirittura fatti in casa da amici di amici che volevano un parere.

domani mattina io non mi sveglio e mi metto a pilotare un caccia perché mio nonno era pilota di piccoli aerei.
così come domani mattina qualcuno non si mette a fare vino perché il nonno l'ha sempre fatto a casa....


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> puoi andare su Conterno per grandi barolo.
> 
> oppure puoi fare una confezione interessante a marchesi.
> 
> ...


L'opzione di 3 vini cantina Marchesi di Barolo è molto interessante. 
Secondo me, sempre meglio di regali scontati come la penna Mont Blanc o come la stampa finto antica della città di Bologna, tutto costosissimo ma privo di originalità.
Vedremo, ti saprò dire.
grazie

ari


----------



## Innominata (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mica sono un medico.
> mi piacerebbe sapere quali sono i bianchi di rango e ottima reputazione che ti hanno fatto star male.
> 
> io sono stato male pochissime volte a causa del vino bevuto e tutte le volte è successo per vini naturali, o addirittura fatti in casa da amici di amici che volevano un parere.
> ...


Ricordo uno Chablis di un colore sublime, un raggio di sole in un laghetto all'alba. Quello è' in assoluto il più reputato che mi sia stato servito. Poi come sensorio tollero i GewurtzTraminer e i Müller Thurgau, ma in ogni caso...succede, pesantezza di testa e nausea. Con i rossi mai, e con i bianchi tripudianti di perline molto meno che con bianchi fermi.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ricordo uno Chablis di un colore sublime, un raggio di sole in un laghetto all'alba. Quello è' in assoluto il più reputato che mi sia stato servito. Poi come sensorio tollero i GewurtzTraminer e i Müller Thurgau, ma in ogni caso...succede, pesantezza di testa e nausea. Con i rossi mai, e con i bianchi tripudianti di perline molto meno che con bianchi fermi.


Chablis è divisa in grand cru, premier cru, villages.....
ci sono Chablis a 7 euro e Blanchot di Raveneau a 600....
Chablis è semplicemente una zona della francia al nord della borgogna dove si utilizza al 99% chardonnay. 


ad ogni modo non ho nessun spiegazione " scientifica ".


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> approfondiamo qualsiasi questione e tematica abbiate voglia di discutere.
> 
> le vostre preferenze, i rossi, i bianchi.
> 
> ...



a me piace tanto il sauternes, una vera delizia (che ne pensi?), tuttavia mi piacciono tutti i passiti, anche quelli siciliani
poi i nostri piemontesi rossi e fermi, da pasto, con i quali si preparano anche ottimi risotti 
invece non mi piace il vino bianco, peggio se brut, per non parlare dello champagne che al limite sgaso col cucchiaino (scandalo)


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me piace tanto il sauternes, una vera delizia (che ne pensi?), tuttavia mi piacciono tutti i passiti, anche quelli siciliani
> poi i nostri piemontesi rossi e fermi, da pasto, con i quali si preparano anche ottimi risotti
> invece non mi piace il vino bianco, peggio se brut, per non parlare dello champagne che al limite sgaso col cucchiaino (scandalo)


sauternes è una zona a sud di bordeaux vocata alla produzione di vini dolci. qualcuno tuttavia fa anche dei vini senza residuo abbastanza interessanti.
ci sono moltissimi produttori a sauterns, si spazia anche qua dai 10 euro a bottiglia ad Yquem...

i passiti italiani sono eccellenti, ma onestamente preferisco andare in ungheria o in francia per il dolce.


----------



## gas (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tavernello


naaaa
perchè è vino quello?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> approfondiamo qualsiasi questione e tematica abbiate voglia di discutere.
> 
> le vostre preferenze, i rossi, i bianchi.
> 
> ...


Non sono un esperto ma...Amarone e Brunello prima di tutto. Ma visti i prezzi è un evento che mi regalo rare volte. Di solito, quando ho voglia di vino, un calice di qualcosa di decente mi basta. Qualche Nero d'Avola decente in giro si trova.
Chianti Banfi ...niente male.


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non sono un esperto ma...Amarone e Brunello prima di tutto. Ma visti i prezzi è un evento che mi regalo rare volte. Di solito, quando ho voglia di vino, un calice di qualcosa di decente mi basta. Qualche Nero d'Avola decente in giro si trova.
> Chianti Banfi ...niente male.



ahimè il vino è un gran lusso oggi, sopratutto quello di qualità.


----------



## gas (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ahimè il vino è un gran lusso oggi, sopratutto quello di qualità.


una volta si bevevano 2 buoni bicchieri di vino per dimenticare quella che non te l'aveva voluta dare..... oggi costa :rotfl:


----------



## morfeo78 (1 Settembre 2014)

Ciao. Ne approfitto del 3d per fare due domandine  
Abituato ai vini piemontesi, toscani e qualche trentino, una volta sono rimasto piacevolmente affascinato da un Donnafugata Lighea. Quali altri vini potrei provare per trovare lo stesso "carattere" fresco e fruttato? 

Con cosa potrei potrei invece accompagnare un Sciacchetra'?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> approfondiamo qualsiasi questione e tematica abbiate voglia di discutere.
> 
> le vostre preferenze, i rossi, i bianchi.
> 
> ...


Tempura di verdure + Cometa di Planeta (un fiano siciliano in purezza)


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

di recente ho bevuto un Barbera del Monferrato... molto buono


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> approfondiamo qualsiasi questione e tematica abbiate voglia di discutere.
> 
> le vostre preferenze, i rossi, i bianchi.
> 
> ...


Non sono un esperto di vini pregiati, ma mi piacciono molto quelli goderecci.
Tra i rossi secondo me i top di questa categoria sono il brunello di Montalcino e il Refosco dal Peduncolo Rosso.
I bianchi mi piacciono meno. Adoro lo Champagne francese, ma pare che in Italia ci mandino le ciofeche visto che quello che bevo in Francia nelle cantine vinicole (anche a basso costo) ha tutto un altro sapore a mio avviso.
Mi piace da morire anche la malvasia istriana (secca), sebbene non sia facilissima da trovare quando esco dal Friuli.

Buscopann


----------



## zadig (1 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> di recente ho bevuto un Barbera del Monferrato... molto buono


pure io!


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> pure io!


:up:


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

​


gas ha detto:


> una volta si bevevano 2 buoni bicchieri di vino per dimenticare quella che non te l'aveva voluta dare..... oggi costa :rotfl:


...per quello c'è il tavernello


----------



## gas (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ...per quello c'è il tavernello


:rotfl:già.... :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl:già.... :rotfl:


...con meno di 2euro ti dimentichi il suo e il tuo di nome pdare più di 2 euro non ne vale la pena


----------



## gas (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ...con meno di 2euro ti dimentichi il suo e il tuo di nome* pdare più di 2 euro non ne vale la pena*


dipende.........


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> dipende.........


certo ma già non te l'ha data e vuoi anche spendere almeno 20 euro per dimenticarti la delusione? coi tempi che corrono? ovviamente son gusti... (e sto scherzando  ma si è capito no?)


----------



## gas (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> certo ma già non te l'ha data e vuoi anche spendere almeno 20 euro per dimenticarti la delusione? coi tempi che corrono? ovviamente son gusti... (e sto scherzando ma si è capito no?)


quando magari prima avevi già speso per offrirle la cena :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quando magari prima avevi già speso per offrirle la cena :rotfl::rotfl:


ecco appunto....ecchecazzo!:incazzato::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> certo ma già non te l'ha data e vuoi anche spendere almeno 20 euro per dimenticarti la delusione? coi tempi che corrono? ovviamente son gusti... (e sto scherzando  ma si è capito no?)


a 20 euro non puoi pretendere praticamente niente dal vino.

tutti i vini che costano meno di 15 euro sono fatti per essere bevuti subito e senza alcuna identità di quello che si sta bevendo.

esiste la parola vino e succo d'uva con l'alcool. molti sono succo d'uva con alcool.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Ciao. Ne approfitto del 3d per fare due domandine
> Abituato ai vini piemontesi, toscani e qualche trentino, una volta sono rimasto piacevolmente affascinato da un Donnafugata Lighea. Quali altri vini potrei provare per trovare lo stesso "carattere" fresco e fruttato?
> 
> Con cosa potrei potrei invece accompagnare un Sciacchetra'?



onestamente lo zibibbo che trovi in sicilia è difficilmente riscontrabile altrove.
tuttavia i sentori di rosa, lichi, l'aromaticità intensa la puoi trovare molto bene anche nel gewurztraminer o moscato.

onestamente non sono un esperto di queste varietà in italia, ma in alsace, domaine Humbrecht fa cose eccezionali senza spostarsi sui grand cru.

Per quanto riguarda lo sciacchetrà, dovrei riguardarmi gli appunti di quando ho studiato la liguria perché è parecchio che non ci metto né il naso, né il palato perciò non ricordo assolutamente nulla e non posso consigliarti niente di particolare.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> naaaa
> perchè è vino quello?


Scherzavo :carneval:
Ricordo champagne Krug, barolo e anche barbera e nebbiolo.
Il bianco non mi dice granché ma ho bevuto un bianco che mi piacque molto e poi ho scoperto che non era per nulla pregiato: Grillo, siciliano. Sarà dipeso dalla compagnia


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

Adoro il vino cotto.


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzavo :carneval:
> Ricordo champagne Krug, barolo e anche barbera e nebbiolo.
> Il bianco non mi dice granché ma ho bevuto un bianco che mi piacque molto e poi ho scoperto che non era per nulla pregiato: Grillo, siciliano. Sarà dipeso dalla compagnia


ovviamente la compagnia influisce, ma il palato non subisce influenze esterne 

da quello che leggo, ti piacciono i vini dal gusto forte (barbera, nebbiolo....)


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente la compagnia influisce, ma il palato non subisce influenze esterne
> 
> da quello che leggo, ti piacciono i vini dal gusto forte (barbera, nebbiolo....)


No, le influenze esterne per me contano :mexican:
Per la quantità che bevo, si deve sentire che è vino. 
O ironizzavi ? :nuke:


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

c'è qualcuno che conosce principalmente la differenza fra champagne e spumante?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> c'è qualcuno che conosce principalmente la differenza fra champagne e spumante?


A parte la zona di produzione il metodo. Il metodo di produzione champenoise (non ho voglia di controllare la grafia) che è adottata anche in Italia, ad esempio, potrebbe far ottenere prodotti equivalenti.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte la zona di produzione il metodo. Il metodo di produzione champenoise (non ho voglia di controllare la grafia) che è adottata anche in Italia, ad esempio, potrebbe far ottenere prodotti equivalenti.



bè è chiaro che uno si fa in champagne e l'altro si fa in italia.

ma in francia non tutti i vini frizzanti sono champagne, ma si fanno ovunque. Si chiamano con un altro nome.

la grossissima differenza fra champagne e tutto il resto del mondo che fa del vino frizzante è una sola, e giustifica ampiamente il prezzo talvolta enorme di una bottiglia di vino.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> c'è qualcuno che conosce principalmente la differenza fra champagne e spumante?


io mi faccio interrogare domani


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io mi faccio interrogare domani


oggi non lavoro, domani tutto il giorno, dalle 8 e mezza alle 11 e mezza la sera 
allegria!


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, le influenze esterne per me contano :mexican:
> Per la quantità che bevo, si deve sentire che è vino.
> O ironizzavi ? :nuke:


ovviamente ironizzavo


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> c'è qualcuno che conosce principalmente la differenza fra champagne e spumante?


quell'uomo,ormai dovresti aver capito che qui nessuno di noi ha mai messo piede in un 2-3 stelle Michelin.

apprezzerei di più se invece di porre domande cui sai benissimo di non poter ottenere risposta,ci spiegassi direttamente cosa intendi


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quell'uomo,ormai dovresti aver capito che qui nessuno di noi ha mai messo piede in un 2-3 stelle Michelin.
> 
> apprezzerei di più se invece di porre domande cui sai benissimo di non poter ottenere risposta,ci spiegassi direttamente cosa intendi


mica devi essere andato in un ristorante a 2 stelle per sapere la differenza fra champagne e spumante.

è come se io ti chiedessi qual è la differenza fra un abito su misura e uno comprato a primark. Mica devi essere sarto per rispondere.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mica devi essere andato in un ristorante a 2 stelle per sapere la differenza fra champagne e spumante.
> 
> è come se io ti chiedessi qual è la differenza fra un abito su misura e uno comprato a primark. Mica devi essere sarto per rispondere.


riformulo: qui di cultori del vino e del cibo nel senso che intendi tu,non ce ne sono.   quindi aspettarti una risposta che non sia copiaincollata da Wikipedia è alquanto utopistico.

le cose di cui ci parli hanno una grande dignità e sono molto interessanti,ma cerca di non dimenticare che parli con una platea digiuna,relativamente a queste cose.

quindi,non chiedere,ma spiega in cosa consiste questa differenza


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2014)

ma insomma si può sapere qual'è???? :carneval:


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> riformulo: qui di cultori del vino e del cibo nel senso che intendi tu,non ce ne sono.   quindi aspettarti una risposta che non sia copiaincollata da Wikipedia è alquanto utopistico.
> 
> le cose di cui ci parli hanno una grande dignità e sono molto interessanti,ma cerca di non dimenticare che parli con una platea digiuna,relativamente a queste cose.
> 
> quindi,non chiedere,ma spiega in cosa consiste questa differenza



qualcuno ha avuto il piacere e la fortuna di assaggiare Krug come champagne.
La grand cuvée di Krug è una composizione di 120 differenti vini sparsi su annate che arrivano fino a 15 anni di invecchiamento.

la grandissima differenza fra champagne e il resto del mondo è la possibilità di donare al vino una complessità di sapori ed aromi inarrivabili per il resto del mondo.
questo perché le riserve di vino a cui possono attingere sono enormi, spropositate.

poi se parliamo di millesimi, quello è tutto un altro discorso.


----------



## zadig (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mica devi essere andato in un ristorante a 2 stelle per sapere la differenza fra champagne e spumante.
> 
> è come se io ti chiedessi qual è la differenza fra un abito su misura e uno comprato a primark. Mica devi essere sarto per rispondere.


secondo il mio modesto ed ignorante parere, sei troppo fissato con le stelle Michelin.
Io preferisco valutare a gusto mio, non rifilato da altri.
Anche perchè (sempre secondo me) pure per ottenere quelle valutazioni ci sarà mafia e/o racket, oltre alle necessarie simpatie politiche (vedi Vissani).


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> secondo il mio modesto ed ignorante parere, sei troppo fissato con le stelle Michelin.
> Io preferisco valutare a gusto mio, non rifilato da altri.
> Anche perchè (sempre secondo me) pure per ottenere quelle valutazioni ci sarà mafia e/o racket, oltre alle necessarie simpatie politiche (vedi Vissani).


ho mangiato in grandi ristoranti che mi hanno lasciato a bocca aperta per la qualità e non avevano nemmeno mezza stella a londra ed ho mangiato in ristoranti rinomati che mi hanno deluso.

ho il mio giudizio e il mio metro di paragone quando valuto la cucina.


----------



## zadig (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho mangiato in grandi ristoranti che mi hanno lasciato a bocca aperta per la qualità e non avevano nemmeno mezza stella a londra ed ho mangiato in ristoranti rinomati che mi hanno deluso.
> 
> ho il mio giudizio e il mio metro di paragone quando valuto la cucina.


ah ok.


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

brunello, barolo, amarone...sono prelibati e scontati...

vediamo...un Ruchè del Monferrato? o un Taurasi?


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

spettacolo dei sensi oggi:

adoro il mio lavoro soprattutto in giornate così:


----------



## drusilla (4 Settembre 2014)

mi sembri troppo francocentrico... occhio che ti limiti così e mi riferisco anche all'altra discussione sul cibo...


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

ieri abbiamo ricevuto una bottiglia da 8 litri di porto del 1977. taylors.

faremo spettacolo al ristorante andando a servire con un bottiglione enorme!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ieri abbiamo ricevuto una bottiglia da 8 litri di porto del 1977. taylors.
> 
> faremo spettacolo al ristorante andando a servire con un bottiglione enorme!



Che cosa sono i millesimi?


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che cosa sono i millesimi?


per millesimo si intende una singola annata.
quindi nella bottiglia hai effettivamente il raccolto di quell'anno e basta.

per lo champagne normalmente si fa un blend di diverse annate oppure si fa un millesimo.

per il porto è un po' più complicato perché ci sono diverse classificazioni....
per lo sherry si parla di solera


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> per millesimo si intende una singola annata.
> quindi nella bottiglia hai effettivamente il raccolto di quell'anno e basta.
> 
> per lo champagne normalmente si fa un blend di diverse annate oppure si fa un millesimo.
> ...



Grazie 

Mi è piaciuta molto l'idea di Ari di regalare una bottiglia pregiata... ci sono vini pregiati americani? Un mio amico -non sommellier- ne parla molto bene... ma penso che sarebbero quelli che tu chiami da gaudio serale


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Mi è piaciuta molto l'idea di Ari di regalare una bottiglia pregiata... ci sono vini pregiati americani? Un mio amico -non sommellier- ne parla molto bene... ma penso che sarebbero quelli che tu chiami da gaudio serale



ho provato vini meravigliosi americani.

l'ultimo non molto tempo fa.

ridge estate 2010.
uno spettacolo pure. nemmeno caro, la bottiglia qua sta intorno ai 40 pound.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho provato vini meravigliosi americani.
> 
> l'ultimo non molto tempo fa.
> 
> ...



Me lo segno grazie! Se ne conosci altri, ho il taccuino aperto


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Me lo segno grazie! Se ne conosci altri, ho il taccuino aperto


solo americani o in generale?

dimmi quanto vuoi spendere.

questa sera quando rientro dal lavoro ti faccio una lista.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho provato vini meravigliosi americani.
> 
> l'ultimo non molto tempo fa.
> 
> ...


Amico non sei troppo esterofilo????dovresti sapere che siamo il maggior produttore di vino al mondo,e come vendite lo spumante ha sorpassato lo champagne.Poi senza offesa,non mi permetto di insegnarti il mestiere..ma....sei mai stato in Trentino-Alto Adige???Perche'li rossi(TN) e bianchi(BZ)....altro che americano....


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> solo americani o in generale?
> 
> dimmi quanto vuoi spendere.
> 
> questa sera quando rientro dal lavoro ti faccio una lista.



Mà, un cento euro? cento cinquanta?
Dovrò anche farlo spedire.

Il mio amico apprezza il vino in generale, ma visto che parla con entusiasmo dei vini americani pensavo di puntare a quello. In realtà, non ha preferenze in particolare.

Uhm... esistono vini buoni africani? SOmali? Eritrei?


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico non sei troppo esterofilo????dovresti sapere che siamo il maggior produttore di vino al mondo,e come vendite lo spumante ha sorpassato lo champagne.Poi senza offesa,non mi permetto di insegnarti il mestiere..ma....sei mai stato in Trentino-Alto Adige???Perche'li rossi(TN) e bianchi(BZ)....altro che americano....


Lo spumante ha superato lo champagne? 

La cantina più importante in Italia per lo spumante è probabilmente Ferrari che fa meno di 5 milioni di bottiglie l'anno. È evidente che non sai di cosa parli, non te li metto nemmeno i numeri perché lo champagne è il marchio più conosciuto al mondo per quanto riguarda le bevande, avanti la coca cola per giunta.

È un discorso che non regge.

per quanto riguarda i rossi trentini a parte San Leonardo e Foradori il resto è uno zero.
posso essere d'accordo su qualche bianco dell'alto Adige.

L'Italia ha grandissimi vini in Toscana e in Piemonte, qualcosa in veneto e qualcosa in Sicilia.


----------



## Calimero (6 Settembre 2014)

Non mi piacciono i maestrini. sono quelli che con arroganza  cercano di mostrare la loro superiorità e cercare di farti sentire inferiore. odiosi. ad ogni modo  chi se ne frega del metodo? bevo champagne e mi piace. se lo voglio produrre mi informo. se voglio fare il figo faccio come Lds.:mexican:


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

OT: apriamo una sezione Birre?
LDS: Hai competenza in fatto di birre?

ari


----------



## Nicka (6 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT: apriamo una sezione Birre?
> LDS: Hai competenza in fatto di birre?
> 
> ari


Ecco...queste le conosco meglio!!!


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco...queste le conosco meglio!!!


Ottimo... ottimo!! :up:


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono i maestrini. sono quelli che con arroganza  cercano di mostrare la loro superiorità e cercare di farti sentire inferiore. odiosi. ad ogni modo  chi se ne frega del metodo? bevo champagne e mi piace. se lo voglio produrre mi informo. se voglio fare il figo faccio come Lds.:mexican:



Non si capisce a cosa ti riferisci veramente.
champagne e spumante non è una questione di metodo visto che si fanno nello stesso ed identico modo.
uno si produce in una zona ben specifica della Francia, lo spumante si fa in Italia.

in più se vuoi produrre cosa? Champagne o spumante?
al massimo lo puoi consumare.

ecco adesso puoi darmi del maestrino


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT: apriamo una sezione Birre?
> LDS: Hai competenza in fatto di birre?
> 
> ari



Non posso aiutarvi con le birre.
voglio dire, so come si producono, conosco parecchie birre artigianali molto interessanti, ma non sono un esperto proprio per niente.


----------



## Calimero (7 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non si capisce a cosa ti riferisci veramente.
> champagne e spumante non è una questione di metodo visto che si fanno nello stesso ed identico modo.
> uno si produce in una zona ben specifica della Francia, lo spumante si fa in Italia.
> 
> ...


sul serio? ma no dai. pensavo che lo champagne fosse in Thailandia.:carneval::carneval:

sei odiosetto, prof:carneval::carneval:


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sul serio? ma no dai. pensavo che lo champagne fosse in Thailandia.:carneval::carneval:
> 
> sei odiosetto, prof:carneval::carneval:



grazie!

:mexican::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2014)

Dopo il pranzo di oggi propongo un Picolìt baricato.
Provare per credere


----------



## Eratò (7 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Dopo il pranzo di oggi propongo un Picolìt baricato.
> Provare per credere


....io invece, visto che si trattadel pranzo della domenica, proporrei un ....gaviscon


----------



## Nicka (7 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....io invece, visto che si trattadel pranzo della domenica, proporrei un ....gaviscon


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Il Gaviscon non riesco a mandarlo giù...ma come si fa?!


----------



## Eratò (7 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Il Gaviscon non riesco a mandarlo giù...ma come si fa?!


io questo problema ce l'ho con la sospensione orale...l'ho risolto con compresse masticabili gusto fragola:carneval:un po'd'acqua e fatto....


----------



## Nicka (7 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io questo problema ce l'ho con la sospensione orale...l'ho risolto con compresse masticabili gusto fragola:carneval:un po'd'acqua e fatto....


Ecco, ottimissimo consiglio!!!


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io questo problema ce l'ho con la sospensione orale...l'ho risolto con compresse masticabili gusto fragola:carneval:un po'd'acqua e fatto....


Io ti porterei a pranzo in una trattoria qui vicino, in collina, oggi che è una bella giornata, si pranza fuori, sotto il pergolo di viti, niente di straordinario ma il cibo è buono e la giornata è fresca, i bimbi giocano felici sull'altalena e posso anche guardare le colline e l'ombra del bosco vicino ai filari di viti.
....... Sto fantasticando, la moglie oggi lavora, i bimbi non giocano più con le altalene e io sono qua a guardare il monitor,
però poi faccio un giro in bici.
Ciao dolcissima
Buona domenica.


----------



## Eratò (7 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Io ti porterei a pranzo in una trattoria qui vicino, in collina, oggi che è una bella giornata, si pranza fuori, sotto il pergolo di viti, niente di straordinario ma il cibo è buono e la giornata è fresca, i bimbi giocano felici sull'altalena e posso anche guardare le colline e l'ombra del bosco vicino ai filari di viti.
> ....... Sto fantasticando, la moglie oggi lavora, i bimbi non giocano più con le altalene e io sono qua a guardare il monitor,
> però poi faccio un giro in bici.
> Ciao dolcissima
> Buona domenica.


mi hai commossa SpleenGrazie per aver fatto fantasticare anche me Buona Domenica.


----------



## Principessa (7 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Il Gaviscon non riesco a mandarlo giù...ma come si fa?!


Ieri una mia zia lontana mi ha regalato qualcosa di meglio per digerire: un liquorino fatto in casa con alcool, zucchero, vino rosso e foglie di ciliegio  

Meno male che stasera torno a casa. 

Ogni volta che vengo qui al paese di mia madre sono 3 kg in più.


----------



## Nicka (7 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ieri una mia zia lontana mi ha regalato qualcosa di meglio per digerire: un liquorino fatto in casa con alcool, zucchero, vino rosso e foglie di ciliegio
> 
> Meno male che stasera torno a casa.
> 
> Ogni volta che vengo qui al paese di mia madre sono 3 kg in più.


Fosse solo per digerire andrebbe bene!!! 
Io ho acidità pazzesca!!! 
E non credo che il liquorino della zia possa andar bene!!


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

oggi abbiamo fatto una grigliata a casa del capo.

sono appena rientrato.

che giornata, e che vini incredibili.

abbiamo cominciato con 3 bottiglie di champagne.

Perrier Jouet Belle Epoque 2006 e rosè 2004.
Comtes de champagne Tattinger 2000

poi siamo passati ai bianchi.

Montrachet 2004 di Tenard e Meursault perrieres 1999 Coche Dury.

I rossi

Reserve de la comtesse 2002
Solaia 2000
Haut Brion 1985
Echezeaux 1975 Gros.

Per i formaggi

Chateau Chalon 1972

Per i dolci

Scheurebe TrockenBeerenAuslese Dr Burklin 1970
e Rivesaltes " vieil Homme " 1945

una giornata indimenticabile dal punto di vista enogastronomico.


----------



## Principessa (8 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fosse solo per digerire andrebbe bene!!!
> Io ho acidità pazzesca!!!
> E non credo che il liquorino della zia possa andar bene!!


Direi di no...

L'unica cosa da fare è mangiare sano (traduzione: come gli anziani  ) per un po' di tempo. 

Ed evitare di prendere pantoprazolo...


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Direi di no...
> 
> L'unica cosa da fare è mangiare sano (traduzione: come gli anziani  ) per un po' di tempo.
> 
> Ed evitare di prendere pantoprazolo...


Ah sì sì, posso mangiare come un animale, posso mangiare come gli anziani, posso pure digiunare...c'è acido... 
Gastroprotettori ne ho presi per un mesetto per vedere se faceva qualcosa, appena ho smesso ha ripreso come prima...
Ora sto facendo una serie di analisi e vediamo...
Il Gaviscon è abbastanza funzionale, ma mi avevano dato quello in bustina che è una specie di gel...preferivo tenermi l'acidità per quanto mi faceva schifo...:unhappy:


----------



## Principessa (8 Settembre 2014)

Ma che sono questi capricci? Turati il naso e butta giù  scherzi a parte, magari chiedi al farmacista un equivalente dal sapore migliore. 
So che è meglio il Riopan. 

In bocca al lupo per gli esami!


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma che sono questi capricci? Turati il naso e butta giù  scherzi a parte, magari chiedi al farmacista un equivalente dal sapore migliore.
> So che è meglio il Riopan.
> 
> In bocca al lupo per gli esami!


Ma non è il sapore, è proprio la consistenza che mi fa venire un attacco di nausea!!! 

Grazie...


----------



## LDS (8 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non è il sapore, è proprio la consistenza che mi fa venire un attacco di nausea!!!
> 
> Grazie...



fatti un bicchierino di sherry!


----------



## Principessa (8 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> fatti un bicchierino di sherry!


Se se... troppo facile! 
Dopo il Gaviscon non puoi ingerire più nulla per un po', sennò non fa effetto.


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho provato vini meravigliosi americani.
> 
> l'ultimo non molto tempo fa.
> 
> ...





lothar57 ha detto:


> *Amico non sei troppo esterofilo????*dovresti sapere che siamo il maggior produttore di vino al mondo,e come vendite lo spumante ha sorpassato lo champagne.Poi senza offesa,non mi permetto di insegnarti il mestiere..ma....sei mai stato in Trentino-Alto Adige???Perche'li rossi(TN) e bianchi(BZ)....altro che americano....





Disperso ha detto:


> *Non mi piacciono i maestrini*. sono quelli che con arroganza cercano di mostrare la loro superiorità e cercare di farti sentire inferiore. odiosi. ad ogni modo chi se ne frega del metodo? bevo champagne e mi piace. se lo voglio produrre mi informo. se voglio fare il figo faccio come Lds.:mexican:


1) se i 4 vitigni "internazionali" sono i più vinificati al mondo, sono d'accordo che un motivo ci sarà. Ma io preferisco quelli particolari...e non ci è riuscito Baricco ne "I Barari" a convincermi che il vino californiano è accettabile, non ci riuscirà di sicuro una bottiglia di Cabernet Sauvignon da 60 euro......

2) quoto Lothar...i francesi hanno un marketing che noi ci sognamo, non una qualità e neanche una produzione. E poi, quando LDS ha parlato di "TOKAJ ungherese"...quando è risaputo che trattasi di vitigno friulano, "scippato" nella denominazione di origine controllata dall'Ungheria grazie all'inettitudine dei nostri governi e alla dannosità delle istituzioni UE.....

3) non è tanto che fa il maestrino, è che non interagisce mai su un piano di semi-parità...nel thread sui ristoranti, gli ho risposto 10 volte e non mi ha cagato. In questo, gli ho chiesto cosa ne pensa di alcuni vini (in entrambi i casi mi interessava sinceramente il suo parere), ma lui o preferisce polemizzare con altri (sconfessando il suo stesso thread), oppure ad cazzum scrive "grande pasto con chateu de questo e de quello 2003....".

LDS vuoi parlare di vini? qui nessuno beve francese o californiano, e comunque ti facciamo delle domande...confrontiamoci su quello che bevono tutti, che non è il vino ronco ma - appunto - toscani, piemontesi, friulani, campani, siciliani....


----------



## Eratò (10 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) se i 4 vitigni "internazionali" sono i più vinificati al mondo, sono d'accordo che un motivo ci sarà. Ma io preferisco quelli particolari...e non ci è riuscito Baricco ne "I Barari" a convincermi che il vino californiano è accettabile, non ci riuscirà di sicuro una bottiglia di Cabernet Sauvignon da 60 euro......
> 
> 2) quoto Lothar...i francesi hanno un marketing che noi ci sognamo, non una qualità e neanche una produzione. E poi, quando LDS ha parlato di "TOKAJ ungherese"...quando è risaputo che trattasi di vitigno friulano, "scippato" nella denominazione di origine controllata dall'Ungheria grazie all'inettitudine dei nostri governi e alla dannosità delle istituzioni UE.....
> 
> ...


RONCO?! scherzi presumo caro vincent.....non mi piace né il colore, ne l'aroma e il neanche il sapore...io bevo solo TAVERNELLO!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) se i 4 vitigni "internazionali" sono i più vinificati al mondo, sono d'accordo che un motivo ci sarà. Ma io preferisco quelli particolari...e non ci è riuscito Baricco ne "I Barari" a convincermi che il vino californiano è accettabile, non ci riuscirà di sicuro una bottiglia di Cabernet Sauvignon da 60 euro......
> 
> 2) quoto Lothar...i francesi hanno un marketing che noi ci sognamo, non una qualità e neanche una produzione. E poi, quando LDS ha parlato di "TOKAJ ungherese"...quando è risaputo che trattasi di vitigno friulano, "scippato" nella denominazione di origine controllata dall'Ungheria grazie all'inettitudine dei nostri governi e alla dannosità delle istituzioni UE.....
> 
> ...



Giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i, tokaj è una, se non la, più antica appellazione del mondo. Il vino in Ungheria si faceva molto prima che i friulani conoscessero il nome vino.

Ad ogni modo io sono liberissimo di rispondere se so di cosa stiamo parlando, ce ne sono talmente tanti di vini, io conosco molto di più i vini francese rispetto a quelli italiani.
sui vino della nostra terra ho una buona conoscenza di bottiglie che costano dai 70 euro in su perché quelle sono quelle che abbiamo in carta e che mi è capitato di provare.

gli unici vini italiani che facciamo con regolarità sono sassicaia, masseto, gaja e conterno.

i piccoli produttori sparsi in giro per l'Italia che fanno grandi vini a volte non li conosco, se li conoscessi sarei molto contento fra il resto.
l'ultima volta che sono venuto in Toscana ho scoperto un grandissimo vino intorno ai 40 euro.

sulla tavola di casa mia e nella mia eurocave personale il vino è quasi tutto francese.

ti chiedo scusa se mi hai posto delle domande a cui non ho risposto, non le ho proprio viste, ora vado indietro a cercare.


----------



## Vincent Vega (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i, tokaj è una, se non la, più antica appellazione del mondo. Il vino in Ungheria si faceva molto prima che i friulani conoscessero il nome vino.
> 
> Ad ogni modo io sono liberissimo di rispondere se so di cosa stiamo parlando, ce ne sono talmente tanti di vini, io conosco molto di più i vini francese rispetto a quelli italiani.
> sui vino della nostra terra ho una buona conoscenza di bottiglie che costano dai 70 euro in su perché quelle sono quelle che abbiamo in carta e che mi è capitato di provare.
> ...


"L'antico contratto matrimoniale di Aurora Formentini, quando andò in sposa al conte ungherese Adam Batthyany nel 1632, annovera, tra i vari beni portati in dote dall'antenata dei conti di San Floriano del Collio, anche «...300 vitti di Toccai...» coltivate già all'epoca nelle campagne di Mossa e San Lorenzo Isontino.[SUP][3][/SUP] Questo, per i sostenitori della tesi, prova l'origine italiana del vitigno Tocai." (Stefano Cosma e Cristina Burcheri, _Vitti di Toccai...300_, Edizioni della Laguna).


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> "L'antico contratto matrimoniale di Aurora Formentini, quando andò in sposa al conte ungherese Adam Batthyany nel 1632, annovera, tra i vari beni portati in dote dall'antenata dei conti di San Floriano del Collio, anche «...300 vitti di Toccai...» coltivate già all'epoca nelle campagne di Mossa e San Lorenzo Isontino.[SUP][3][/SUP] Questo, per i sostenitori della tesi, prova l'origine italiana del vitigno Tocai." (Stefano Cosma e Cristina Burcheri, _Vitti di Toccai...300_, Edizioni della Laguna).



Guarda, io in Ungheria ci sono stato e le cantine, meglio dire le gallerie, che ho visitato, la storia che ho visto e le persone con cui ho parlato mi hanno raccontato una visione molto differente.
ad ogni modo credo che l'italiano porti acqua al suo mulino e l'ungherese al proprio.

poco conta, in Italia possiamo sognarci di raggiungere il livello che si ha in Ungheria, questo lo sanno anche i sassi.


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (13 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> di recente ho bevuto un Barbera del Monferrato... molto buono


Pure io! Davvero ottimo!


----------



## Eratò (13 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Guarda, io in Ungheria ci sono stato e le cantine, meglio dire le gallerie, che ho visitato, la storia che ho visto e le persone con cui ho parlato mi hanno raccontato una visione molto differente.
> ad ogni modo credo che l'italiano porti acqua al suo mulino e l'ungherese al proprio.
> 
> poco conta, in Italia possiamo sognarci di raggiungere il livello che si ha in Ungheria, questo lo sanno anche i sassi.


Guarda caro io non sono neanche italiana e quindi la mia opinione è disinteressata ma non ho mai visto una persona che sostenga cosi poco i prodotti del proprio paese....voglio dire tu stai al estero....invece di "pubblicizzare" il made in Italy tu lo butti proprio terra terra....boh


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Guarda caro io non sono neanche italiana e quindi la mia opinione è disinteressata ma non ho mai visto una persona che sostenga cosi poco i prodotti del proprio paese....voglio dire tu stai al estero....invece di "pubblicizzare" il made in Italy tu lo butti proprio terra terra....boh


verde


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Guarda caro io non sono neanche italiana e quindi la mia opinione è disinteressata ma non ho mai visto una persona che sostenga cosi poco i prodotti del proprio paese....voglio dire tu stai al estero....invece di "pubblicizzare" il made in Italy tu lo butti proprio terra terra....boh


Si chiama provincialismo, e gli italiani ne soffrono moltissimo.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Le figure di merda che ho fatto in Italia in "cantine" importanti le ricorderò a lungo.
parecchia gente pagherà quello che ha seminato.

quando il Made in Italy è rappresentato da gente che ha la visione di una talpa a cielo aperto c'è veramente poco da dire.


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

*il vino meglio che andare in palestra!*

questa la dovete leggere!

http://www.latintimes.com/drinking-wine-better-going-gym-according-scientists-yes-261496


----------



## aristocat (12 Ottobre 2014)

Vabbé ne parlo qui
Capitale del vino francese, qual'è? L'empireo francese dei Veri Sommelier?


----------



## LDS (12 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabbé ne parlo qui
> Capitale del vino francese, qual'è? L'empireo francese dei Veri Sommelier?


La capitale del vino mondiale è Bordeaux.

a mio personalissimo giudizio in quanto sommelier, nell'ordine borgogna, champagne e bordeaux.
nonostante i grandissimi vini che ci sono a bordeaux, c'è tantissima anche speculazione e marketing.

in Borgogna invece c'è una qualità è una ricerca della perfezione senza uguali.

a Bordeaux ti accolgono in giacca e cravatta, in Borgogna con gli stivali pieni di terra perché è gente che vive con la terra.
è un'altra mentalità


----------



## zadig (12 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La capitale del vino mondiale è Bordeaux.
> 
> a mio personalissimo giudizio in quanto sommelier, nell'ordine borgogna, champagne e bordeaux.
> nonostante i grandissimi vini che ci sono a bordeaux, c'è tantissima anche speculazione e marketing.
> ...


che bifolcacci sono ad accogliere la gente in quel modo! 
Oppure, in questo caso, trovi sia un pregio?


----------



## Solenero (13 Ottobre 2014)

A me piace molto un bianco che si chiama Gewurztraminer!  anche troppo


----------



## aristocat (13 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La capitale del vino mondiale è Bordeaux.
> 
> a mio personalissimo giudizio in quanto sommelier, nell'ordine borgogna, champagne e bordeaux.
> nonostante i grandissimi vini che ci sono a bordeaux, c'è tantissima anche speculazione e marketing.
> ...


Grazie LDS! ho un amico che sta studiando a Reims, mi era venuta la curiosità


----------

